# outdoors knife



## hellize (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello.

Have a freshly finished knife.
Its total length is 25.5 cm / 10 inch. The blade's length is almost 14 cm / 5.5 inch , its width 37 mm / 1.45 inch and its thickness 5 mm / 0.2 inch.
The blade is forged of leaf spring steel, the handle is made of oak and bronze.
Its sheath is made of thick cow leather.


----------

